# 2003 527 Rls - Not In Nada



## joco (Mar 20, 2008)

I am hoping someone here can help.

I currently own a 2003 Outback 527 RLS and I am in the process of trading it in. However when you look at the NADA guide they do not list this model... 
http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx?LI=...y=2003&ml=O

They do list a RLS for 2004, but not for 2003... Does anyone know what my 5er is in 2003?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do they list any Lite-Way trailers for 2003? If not then use the 2004 numbers, you could be okay with that depending on the manufacture date.


----------



## joco (Mar 20, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Do they list any Lite-Way trailers for 2003? If not then use the 2004 numbers, you could be okay with that depending on the manufacture date.


Yes they do list Lite-Way but none are 5ers. And my manufacture date is 03.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The 527 RLS is an EXTREMELY rare bird. If they have a 2004 price, use that.

Before you trade though, could you post some photos? I've never even seen a picture of one, much less a floor plan.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

